# رسالة لمن فقد الأمل في نفسه تماماً ولم يعد له القدرة على الحياة الروحية



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

أن كنت فقدت امتيازك كابن طاهر مُحباً لله وتحيا بكلمته وتعيش وصاياه، وسقطت صريع الجوع والعطش للبرّ وخارت كل قوة فيك، ولم يعد لك القدرة على القيام وممارسة الحياة الروحية، وسُدت نفسك عن الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، ولم تعد ترى نور الحياة في المسيح يسوع، ونظرك صار مثبتاً في ضعفك ولا ترى سوى مشكلتك، ووصلت لطريق مسدود حتى يئست من نفسك تماماً في كل شيء، بل وترى نفسك فاشلاً وميتاً بالخطايا والذنوب لا أمل ولا رجاء فيك إطلاقاً، فأعلم يقيناً، وأنت في هذه الحالة المُرة، أنك الآن محل شغل الله وموضوع محبته الخاص ومحل عنايته الفائقة، لأن في الواقع أنت فقدت امتيازك كابن، لكنه لم يفقد امتيازه كأب، لأنه أب أبدي، أبوته لا تتوقف حتى لو توقفت بنوتك، وهو لا يحتاج إلى إنسان غريب آخر يتوسل إليه من أجلك أو يحنن قلبه عليك، لأن محبته هي التي تتوسط بينك وبينه، وأحشاؤه الأبوية هي التي تأن عليك، وهي وحدها من تلدك من جديد، لتصير إنسان جديداً آخر طاهراً غير الذي كنت عليه.​

 *الأب حينما يجد ابنه العائد إليه، لأن ليس له آخر يلجأ له سواه، فهو يفرح فرح فائق جداً ويُسرّ للغاية، وبكون الله أصل كل أبوة ومصدرها المُشع، فأنه حينما يراك آتياً له ولو من بعيد جداً، فأنه يركض نحوك سريعاً ليحتضنك ويقبلك بقلات أبوته الحانية، ويرد لك كل ما فقدته باستهتارك وعبثتك ولهوك في حياة الشرّ حتى أصبت نفسك بجروح وأوجاع لا تنتهي، فشوهت نفسيتك وحطمتك بالتمام، حتى شعرت أنك منبوذاً عند ذاتك ومرفوضاً من الله، وهذا هو وهم الخطية وجرحها المميت حينما تدخل الإنسان في اليأس ليفقد كل ثقه في أبيه السماوي...*
 فيا محبوب الله الحلو أخي الخاطي مثلي الذي يحبنا الله معاً لا لأننا مستحقين بل بكونه أب، عن خبرة أقول لك، واعرفك طريقة قبول أبيك السماوي لك الذي تظن أنه ينتظرك بالعقوبة التي تدَّعي أنك تعلمها جيداً، فها هي الطريقة التي يُصلح ويؤدب بها نفسك:


 *أنه يفتح أحضانه عن آخرها ويحتضنك بشوق عظيم جداً، ويعطيك عوض العقوبة قبله محبة أبوية فائقة، هذه التي لا تُقيم وزناً للخطية، بل تقيس رجوعك على المحبة، والمحبة وحدها فقط هي المقياس والميزان الذي يقيس الله عليه القلوب، فلا توبة بدون محبة، والمحبة بدايته الاشتياق للأب السماوي والعودة إليه.*
 أيها الخاطي والفاجر حبيب الله ومحل عمله وشغله الشاغل، أعلم يقيناً أن الأب لا يفضح ولده، ولا يُشهر به قط، بل يضمد جراحاته ويعتني به جداً، ويظل محل رعايته الفائقة باهتمام شديد بالسهر والبذل الفائق والاهتمام البالغ إلى أن تعود صحته كامله ويقف بقوة ويلبس الملابس التي تليق به في بيت ابيه ويجلس على أفخر الموائد ليتمتع بشركة ابيه وسط إخوته، بل واسمه يلمع كشعاع شمس النهار الدافئ.


 *فالآن انسى الخطية وكل شيء عن نفسك وذاتك، وركز فقط على عودتك لحضن من يحبك وحده أكثر من أي شيء آخر في الدنيا كلها، حتى أصدقائك وكل معارفك حتى والديك لا يحبونك مثله أبداً، بل ربما الكل يتخلى عنك وقت ما تدخل في مشكلة عميقة بسبب خطاياك، لكن الوحيد الذي سيعتني بك ولن يتأفف أو يبتعد بسبب قبح خطاياك وكل رزيلة فيك، بل سيحملها من على كتفك ويريحك ويضمك لحضنه بقوة ويسقيك من نبع نعمته الحلو ويغسلك لتصير أبيض أكثر من الثلج، ليفرحك ويفرح بيك ومعك..*
 فهل رأيت أم تتقزز من طفلها الصغير لأنه متسخ بكل وسخ وقذارة وذو رائحة منفرة، أم تراها أنها الوحيدة التي تحتمل رائحته الصعبة وتحمله على يديها التي تتسخ بوسخه، وتقبله وتحممه وتعطره بأغلى العطور وأثمنها وتلبسه افخر الثياب النظيفة لديها، إلى أن تُعيد له نضارته بالتمام ويصير أحلى وأجمل مما كان، ليصير نظيفاً ذو رائحة عطرة جميلة ويتمنى كل من هم حوله أن يقتربوا منه لأنهم ارتاحوا إليه بسبب عمل أمه معه، فأن كانت هذه محبة الأم فكم تكون محبة الله الذي زرع في كل أم هذه الغريزة المقدسة: [ هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها، حتى هؤلاء ينسين *وأنا لا أنساك* ] (إشعياء 49: 15) 


 *اليوم يوم خلاص والساعة ساعة القبول وحضن الله مفتوح لك في المسيح الذي يُناديك كل لُحيظة قائلاً: [ تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم ] (متى 11: 28)*


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*جميل يا استاذ ايمن تصدق انى قريت الموضوع ولفيت لفة فى المنتدى وحسيت انى حابة اقرا الموضوع تانى  وتانى من جماله وقربه من روحى ومن حالى وحالنا كلنا تقريبا
احيانا بننشغل فى حياتنا ونتلهى بذنوبنا ومشاكلنا ولما بنقع فى ضيق او مشكلة بندور على اصدقاء او شخص قريبا يخفف احمالنا لكن مع الاسف دايما بندور فى البشر اللى هما بيكونوا دايما ضعفاء امثالنا  ويمكن احيانا اضعف منا وخطاة زينا
بننسا انه لينا اب منتظرنا نرتمى فى حضنه ونشكى له علشان يغسل همومنا ويمحى ذنوبنا
لما بضيق الدنيا ملناش غيره هو بيكون احن علينا من نفسنا

اشكرك استاذى*


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

آبانا الحقيقي الوحيد الذي يحبنا في الحق، غاسل آثامنا بدم ابنه الوحيد إذ تبنانا فيه
يهبنا معاً قوة النعمة المفرحة لقلبنا التي تسعدنا دائماً إذ نجعلنا نفرح به سيد ومخلص حي لنا
يهبك سلام وقوة حياة الشركة مع جميع القديسين في النور
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض حتى نشبع من دسم خلاصه الحلو
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

> نه يفتح أحضانه  عن آخرها ويحتضنك بشوق عظيم جداً، ويعطيك عوض العقوبة قبله محبة أبوية  فائقة، هذه التي لا تُقيم وزناً للخطية، بل تقيس رجوعك على المحبة، والمحبة  وحدها فقط هي المقياس والميزان الذي يقيس الله عليه القلوب، فلا توبة بدون  محبة، والمحبة بدايته الاشتياق للأب السماوي والعودة إليه.



*اد ايه الموضوع جميل ومُعزي يااستاذ ايمن 
استممتعت جدا وانا بقراه بامانه
تسلم ايديك يااستااااذي 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
ويعوض خدمتك
ويباركك
+
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويفُرحك بغنى حبه الأبوي آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الله عليك يا استاز ايمن 
اناحبيتك خالص
وحبيت ربنا لااكتر واكتر بكلامك الجميل عنة
ربنا يباركك ويوسع تخومك
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يسعدك بحبه العجيب العظيم المتسع، ويغمرك بفرح حضنه وقبلاته
 التي تفرح كل قلب فلا يعرف لحزن الياس طريق، ولا يخاف من شيء ما قط
كن معافي في روح محبة الله وقوة إنجيله آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اد ايه معزي الموضوع دا استاذي الغالي
الموضوع رائع ولامس القلب
ودا مش جديد علي حضرتك
ربنا يخليك استاذي وتمتعنا بمواضيعك الروحيه الجميله
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع طبعا 
الفتور هو حرب من الشيطان 
او ممكن يكون بسبب خطيه انت لسه متمسك بها 
لكن لو اصريت انك تواصل حياتك الروحيه بقوه 
حتى لو كان فيها شئ من الفتور فأكيد ربنا يساعدك 
لانه دايما واقف وفاتح لينا زراعيه بكل حب 
موضوع مميز استاذ ايمن ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## AdmanTios (12 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أعلم يقيناً، وأنت في هذه الحالة المُرة، أنك الآن محل شغل الله وموضوع محبته الخاص ومحل عنايته الفائقة، لأن في الواقع أنت فقدت امتيازك كابن، لكنه لم يفقد امتيازه كأب، لأنه أب أبدي، أبوته لا تتوقف حتى لو توقفت بنوتك، وهو لا يحتاج إلى إنسان غريب آخر يتوسل إليه من أجلك أو يحنن قلبه عليك، لأن محبته هي التي تتوسط بينك وبينه، وأحشاؤه الأبوية هي التي تأن عليك، وهي وحدها من تلدك من جديد، لتصير إنسان جديداً آخر طاهراً غير الذي كنت عليه.
> ​


​ 

*سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك القوية أستاذي و أخي الحبيب
حقاً إنها رسالة حب بالمقام الأول تستند علي أروع آيه " الله محبة "
و تأتي هذه الآيه العميقة المعاني لتدل علي معني أعمق
و أقوي بـ " تسالونيكى الثانية ٢ : ١٦ "

" و ربنا نفسه يسوع المسيح، والله أبونا الذي أحبنا
و أعطانا عزاء  أبديا ورجاء صالحا بالنعمة "

فهو أبونا الذي أحبنا و لايزال يُحبنا و يُنادي علينا دوماً
ساتراً لعيوبنا و ماحياً لخطايانا لكي نصير بالنعمة أولاده .

تأمُل رائع غذاء للعقل و الروح و فرصة للتأمُل في و مع شخص
رب المجد القدوس و تعاليمُه لنا كي ما نحيا كأبناء مُستحقين
مجيئ المسيح الثاني و نوال بركة الملكوت الأبدي ....

أخيراً " **وَ الرَّبُّ يَهْدِي قُلُوبَكُمْ إِلَى مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، وَإِلَى صَبْرِ الْمَسِيحِ "*


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعزينا بحبه الفائق، لأنه يريد أن الكل يخلص ولمعرفة الحق يُقبل
فلننطرح عليه وننسى أنفسنا ولا ننشغل بأي شيء آخر سوى بأبوته الحانية آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع ممتاز  ويعطينا الامل بلا حدود فى مغفرة الرب لنا
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهناالقدير البار محب أنفسنا أكثر منا ومن أي أحد آخر حتى أبوينا
يهبك سيل جارف من النعمة لتفرح ويُسرّ قلبك بأبوته التي لا تنقطع عنا أبداً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Well don ayamonded we have as a sinner give A GOD chance to create and change our heart as his own well what ever the prise we pay the result is wonderful never ever expecting ......!well don


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يغمر قلبك بسلامه يا أجمل أخ حلو
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
كن معافي
​


----------

